# SRH Alaskan owners comments?



## 2cam2go (Jul 8, 2006)

Any SRH Alaskan owners who would like to comment?


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*I want...*



2cam2go said:


> Any SRH Alaskan owners who would like to comment?


~ no, but I want one for fishing trips to Wyoming... :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You get one shot at a bear with that little revolver and you would more in likely be lunch. You better be real good in the heat of the moment. One shot drops are rare with a charging bear.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Well my family really blew me away this morning. I was told by my son to go by my favorite gunstore and pick up some ammunition, which I thought was silly, especially since I re-load this caliber. I did as told and as soon as I walked in the clerk handed me the paperwork for a new gun. He just told me to fill it out and not question why. I was a little suspicious but did as told. When finished he handed me my present all nicely wrapped. They all waited while I opened it and then my wife and sons came from the back to see the expression on my face when I saw the Super Redhawk Alaskan in .44mag. 

I had been toying with having one of my .41mag Redhawks cut down for better carry and my sons were adamately against it. I think they want them when I have gone to that great gunrange in the sky. I had even thought of buying another Redhawk in .44mag to have modified since I really didnt like the Super Redhawk with that broomhandle barrel sticking out from the frame. I had, however looked at the Super Redhawk Alaskan, that to me, looks like a 2" SP-101 on steroid's. I liked the way it looked, much better than the regular Super Redhawk. Obviously my sons heard me. 

It is a handfull of heavy stainless steel, but I am used to carrying big guns. I am really looking forward to getting it to the range for a tryout with both 44 specials and 44 magnums. 

I'll get some pictures to post this weekend.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Great surprise there Tex. Great family you got there.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Baldy,

Not many bears here in Texas but the wild hogs, especially the Russian Boars, get darn big and really mean. I bowhunt and have been chased up many a tree by one, especially when heading to and from the stand, carrying that SBA on my hip will be very comforting. Since I handgun hunt as well, having the SBA as a backup/close in shot gun will be nuce as well. My scoped Redhawk is kind of awkward in those roles.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Here is my B-Day present from the family.









I found the holster in a used holster box there and paid a whopping $5 for it. Fits just fine for field carry.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I'd love to read a range report. I've been thinking about one of these as well.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I have the 454 and haven't had time to air it out, or let it air me out. I will take it out this weekend and repost results. Will be pushing 45LC and assorted Cor-Bon and Wichester 454 loads. I am a little concerned about felt recoil. Full report coming soon.


----------



## Maddog357 (Jun 28, 2007)

I was standing next to a guy that was shooting the 454 at the range a couple weeks ago.

I didn't realize what it was until it went off. I thought the roof was coming down for a second.

I believe if you don't hit the Bear with it you just might scare it to death! Holy cow what a noise maker!

I left soon after that, shooting my 22 just wasn't the same after being next to a cannon going off or maybe it was just gun envy, at any rate it was a memorable experience. 

Congrats on the gift and good shooting.


----------

